# Today 14:30 GMT: Cinesamples Viola da Gamba - Demoing of all the patches



## juliandoe (Oct 10, 2021)

Hi everyone.
This is a very interesting instrument offered by Cinesamples. A six-string viola with a very characteristic timbre that can be a secret weapon of a quartet or a chamber ensemble.
Join me as I explore all the patches included in the sample library. 

the video is less than 7 min long.
If you like this video, consider subscribing; I have a daily schedule all about music, demos, test, tips, and tricks.
A huge thanks to everyone that are donating via Superchats, Supersticker, and with the link in the description.
You're making these videos possible.
Have a wonderful day
Julian


----------

